# Wie lange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?



## _Hercules_ (10. März 2009)

Hi,hab nen neuen PC und wollt mal fragen wielange ich mit dem die neusten Games zocken kann 

Mein System sieht folgendermaßen aus:

CPU: Intel Quad Core i7 920
Board: Asus Rampage 2 Extreme
RAM: 6 GB Corsair Dominator PC 1600 CL8 3x 2GB
Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P SE
Grafik: 2x EVGA GTX 285 (SLI)
Netzteil: 850 Watt von Corsair
DVD ROM: LG DH16NS
DVD Brenner: LG GGC H20L BR sw
Harddisc: WD Black Caviar 750 GB 32MB Puffer
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser IV VH9000 BWS schwarz

Danke im voraus


----------



## 4clocker (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?*

Das kommt ganz drauf an auf wieviel du den Prozi noch übertaktest, mit welcher Auflösung du spielst usw.
Wenn mal wieder so ein Grafik Monster wie Crysis kommt oder so ein CPU Spiel wie GTA 4 dann wirds wahrscheinlich schon eng aber bis dahin wirst du mindestens ein/zwei jahre Ruhe haben.  Aufrüsten kann man ja jeden Monat irgend was neues


----------



## _Hercules_ (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?*

Ohje nur 1-2 Jahre,ich dachte so,das ich in 3 Jahre mein PC übertakte wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist und der noch 5 Jahre hält 

Wie isses eigentlich sollt ich statt den zwei GTX 285 lieber eine GTX 295 kaufen,würde die ausreichen und könnt somit kosten sparen und würde damit weiter kommen ?


----------



## 4clocker (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?*

Ausreichen würde eine GTX295 auf jeden Fall. Zwei GTX 285 sind natürlich schneller. Aber: aus kostengründen wäre es besser sich erstmal eine GTX285 zu kaufen weil die erstmal dicke reicht für alle Games - und das so gesparte Geld in einem Jahr in eine neue Grafikkarte zu investieren.  Pauschal kann man nie sagen wie lang ein PC aktuelle Spiele zocken kann. Irgendwann wirst du halt anfangen müssen die Qualität usw runter zu schrauben weil Prozi oder Graka zu langsam sind


----------



## A3000T (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?*

Nun ja, zocken wirst du wohl ne ganze Weile damit können. Musst dich halt nur fragen ob es wirklich immer höchste Einstellungen sein muss. Wenn nicht, dann dürftest du mit deinem Rechner lange Freude haben. Das einzige was knapp werden könnte, wäre die Platte, aber nun ja, das ist ja nun weiß Gott das geringste Übel.


----------



## _Hercules_ (10. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?*

Ok danke dir das wars schon


----------



## boss3D (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?*

Kannst du nicht wo anders angeben gehen?   

Der Thread ist ja mehr als sinnlos. Glaubst du etwa, dass jemand eine Glaskugel zu Hause stehen hat?  

Das hier ist doch alles nur Spekualtion. Wie lange du zocken kannst, hängt von so vielen Faktoren ab, dass man dir garkeine genaue Auskunft geben kann. Ich sag nur: Multi-Core-Optimierungen, SLi-verbessernde Treiber, Multi-GPU-Unterstützung von kommenden Spielen, etc. 

Das alles musst du wohl abwarten ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?*



boss3D schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht wo anders angeben gehen?
> 
> Der Thread ist ja mehr als sinnlos. Glaubst du etwa, dass jemand eine Glaskugel zu Hause stehen hat?
> 
> ...



 Genau meine rede. Wer sich so ein System leisten kann, muss auch ein wenig ahnung haben. Ich würde aber sagen das es max. 2 Jahre hält. Jedenfalls die Graka. Da wirds dann Direct X11 geben und vielleicht auch ein anderes PCIE, kommt meistens dann wenn es keiner erwartet.


----------



## Ratty0815 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?*

Also um mal alle Spekulationen & Glaskugel Betrachter etwas zu ernüchtern!
Eine rein logische Antwort auf
"Wie lange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?"
Bis Du den Powerknopf drückst, aufstehst & was anderes machst! 

Ich konnte es mir einfach nicht verkneifen, Sorry (sollte auch nicht böse gemeint sein)

Aber ich sage es mal so. Letztes Jahr zockte ich noch mit einem Kumpel auf einem uralten NES zur Belustigung der anderen Partygäste & seitdem stehen die alten Dinger wieder immer öfters bei uns in den Bekanntenkreisen rum.

Spielen kannste damit also bestimmt auch noch in 10 Jahren, doch der heutige Fortschritt, lässt keine Prognose über noch nicht Entwickelte Hard,- bzw. Software zu.

Vielleicht hauste Dir bald ja auch einfach einen neuen Stick unter die Haut und zockst so direkt vor deinem Geistigen Auge.

Aber die nächsten zwei Wochen sollte es keine Neuerungen geben! 
Weil wie hies es damals.
Der Rechner ist schon beim Kauf veraltet!

So Long
Ratty0815


----------



## Bummsbirne (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?*



_Hercules_ schrieb:


> Hi,hab nen neuen PC und wollt mal fragen wielange ich mit dem die neusten Games zocken kann
> 
> Mein System sieht folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> ...


 

Sry aber willste hier mit deinem PC rumprollen oder wie??

Wenn du ehrlich bist brauchst du diese Frage gar nicht stellen.

Ich kann da nur den Kopf schütteln


----------



## Triple-Y (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?*

echt ein Proll.....


----------



## ThoR65 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?*



_Hercules_ schrieb:


> Hi,hab nen neuen PC und wollt mal fragen wielange ich mit dem die neusten Games zocken kann
> 
> Mein System sieht folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> ...


 
Sach mal....... meinst Du nicht, das die HDD ein wenig "überdimensioniert" für dein Sys ist??  Das bremst ungemein die Gesammtleistung. Ich empfehle dir mindestens 6x2TB. Damit bist für die nächsten 2 Tage auf der sicheren Seite.  Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es erstaunlich, das du ausgerechnet uns deinen Wunschzettel fürs kommende Weihnachtsfest unterjubeln willst. Dein Vater und/oder deine Mutter (evtl noch Oma/Opa) sind in diesem Falle wohl eher die geeigneten Ansprechpartner. 
Aber ansonnsten ist deine Frage sowas von oberpeinlich. Und medizinisch gesehen bist du in der Schnittgruppe, bei denen eine Therapierung bzw. Heilung grad noch als möglich erscheint (wenn auch nur mit erhöhtem Mehraufwand des behandelndes Arztes). Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## 4clocker (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?*



> Aber ich sage es mal so. Letztes Jahr zockte ich noch mit einem Kumpel auf einem uralten NES zur Belustigung der anderen Partygäste & seitdem stehen die alten Dinger wieder immer öfters bei uns in den Bekanntenkreisen rum.


Oh ja das rockt, wir haben auch wieder alle unsere SNES vom Dachboden geholt. Nach par Bier`s mit Kumpels gibts nix geileres!   



> Hi,hab nen neuen PC und wollt mal fragen wielange ich mit dem die neusten Games zocken kann
> 
> Mein System sieht folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> ...



Wie wärs mal mit Bildern von deinem System!?


----------



## Ratty0815 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?*

@ 4clocker, 

genau die besagten paar Bierchen waren der Anstoß, habe das ding verstaubt unter der Glotze gesehen und gemeint ob wir die nicht einfach mal anwerfen wollen.

Klassiker sind doch einfach immer wieder "unser" Kulturerbe!

By
Ratty 0815


----------



## painschkes (4. April 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann ich mit meinem PC die neusten Games zocken ?*

_Komisch solche Leute.._


----------

